
Huge methane belch in Arctic could cost $60 trillion - jchrisa
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23923-huge-methane-belch-in-arctic-could-cost-60-trillion.html#.UfDR96a9LCR
======
jchrisa
According to this link this is 6x more money than exists

[http://money.howstuffworks.com/how-much-money-is-in-the-
worl...](http://money.howstuffworks.com/how-much-money-is-in-the-world.htm)

